# Varieties Best Suited to my Southwest Florida Climate



## nbauermorrison (Sep 7, 2020)

I moved to Florida almost three years ago and have been growing my Paphs outdoors in good light conditions with plenty of air movement. However, I have lost too many Paphs to disease (rot and leaf spot). Our summers are in the 90's and the humidity is high. Do you have recommendations on the best suited varieties for this Southwest Florida climate? I have done well with multifloral and maudiae types, but would appreciate any advise regarding disease prevention. Thanks!


----------

